# Writing a research paper on something equine related...topic ideas?



## JaneyWaney9

It's a 10-pager, so the topic can't be huge, but not so narrow I can't do much with it. 
He's encouraging us to NOT use moral debates (in this case, something like horse slaughter) but to find something we can back up with facts, scientific or medical studies. It needs to be persuasive. 

I was thinking maybe the importance of boots for horses (I know there was a documentary on it on YouTube), wearing helmets, or Thoroughbred racing breeding habits as a cause for more breakdowns on the track and fewer Triple Crown winners.

Any other ideas?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The helmet issue would definitely be considered a moral debate, so that's out.

The TB breeding one might be a good one, IF you can keep it dispassionate and strictly facts, which might prove difficult, especially if you have strong views on the subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^I don't think the importance of wearing a helmet would be considered a moral issue? I think it would be fairly easy to stick to the facts, plus you could get a lot of medical data to back up your claims.

I think the importance of boots for horses could be interesting.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Zexious said:


> ^I don't think the importance of wearing a helmet would be considered a moral issue? I think it would be fairly easy to stick to the facts, plus you could get a lot of medical data to back up your claims.
> 
> I think the importance of boots for horses could be interesting.


A topic becomes a moral issue when it addresses personal choice and could be seen as trying to persuade a change in personal choice. Any paper dealing with helmets is going to be seen as less research paper and more persuasive paper.

Something like the use of boots in horse performance is a better choice, as you would not be seen as trying to persuade anyone to use them or not, but simply researching the uses of them in horse performance and potential (or real) benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

How about the benefits of therapeutic riding? We think of it as helping the physically disabled but it is now be utilized to help those with post traumatic stress syndrome.


----------



## AQHSam

how about something around genetics? the dun gene mutation? or nutrition, focusing on horse diabetes (easy keeper syndrome)

I personally like the idea of genetics. There is tons of data available and you can show (graph) the ability to predict what two horses will throw.


----------



## AQHSam

Are there any studies regarding horse health as it relates to the horse's 'job?' Do endurance horses have more arthritic illnesses? 

I still like genetics. I think you could easily fill up 10 pages and have fun with it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AQHSam said:


> how about something around genetics? the dun gene mutation? or nutrition, focusing on horse diabetes (easy keeper syndrome).


I really like this idea. As a teacher (not one quite yet, but almost), I would want to see a research paper that did not touch on any debatable issue or any topic that could be swayed by personal opinion. Genetics are a great idea because there is nothing debatable about them or that can be swayed by personal opinion.

Even the very basics of color genetics (base colors and modifiers) would be plenty to fill a ten page research paper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles

I'd go with AQHSam on nutrition, but I'd use diet as a whole. It's not really controversial since there's hard evidence and there's loads of information on it. Easy to lengthen or shorten just by going through the equine digestive tract (let's face it, there are courses taught on it). You can get as in depth as needed (down to every amino acid, mineral and their ratio if needed) to take up pages and there's always the potential health issues that diets can create. It's one of those topics that can be made short and sweet, as informative and time and space require or become a complete course of study due to it's effects and far reaching impact on and equines health, well being and longevity.


----------



## Poseidon

If it helps, I pulled a 6 page paper last semester about slaughter. If I had a larger page requirement, I could have put more time into and gotten to 10, especially if I had to go into a decent amount of detail on both sides. Mine was persuasive, so more of it was spent proving my side and then saying why I did not agree with the other. It's still a controversial issue that's going on right now, so the amount of information to be found on it is pretty substantial.


----------



## JessCeri

How about writing about why bitless bridles are better for horses (if you agree with this)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The problem with slaughter and bitless bridles is that they are debatable issues. In other words, they are issues in which the writer takes a stand and defends (or persuades) the matter. Yes, you can back it up with facts. However, so can the other side. A true research paper has no sides. There is simply the facts, succinctly and accurately represented in the body of the paper. No personal opinions are involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles

According to the OP it's suppose to be persuasive paper. Just needed to avoid issues involving moral arguments. The OP's example being not using slaughter (except of course that horse meat is so tasty and the TB racing industry alone puts on average 5,000 new horses out a job annually. Not to mention the even greater number of other horses cast off. And then there's never ending increasing number of Mustangs in the wild and the huge numbers that don't get adopted after roundups. These ultimately unwanted horses from all groups end up dead anyway, but are either turned into buzzards or landfill and worms.
Ah, bit as the OP said....it's something that would needed to be avoided for that paper.....to emotional for too many people :lol:

Bitless vs bitted.
Grain vs non grain
shod vs unshod
and a host of other items make better non moral topics that can be used for making a persuasive point in a paper.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

its lbs not miles said:


> According to the OP it's suppose to be persuasive paper. Just needed to avoid issues involving moral arguments. The OP's example being not using slaughter (except of course that horse meat is so tasty and the TB racing industry alone puts on average 5,000 new horses out a job annually. Not to mention the even greater number of other horses cast off. And then there's never ending increasing number of Mustangs in the wild and the huge numbers that don't get adopted after roundups. These ultimately unwanted horses from all groups end up dead anyway, but are either turned into buzzards or landfill and worms.
> Ah, bit as the OP said....it's something that would needed to be avoided for that paper.....to emotional for too many people :lol:
> 
> Bitless vs bitted.
> Grain vs non grain
> shod vs unshod
> and a host of other items make better non moral topics that can be used for making a persuasive point in a paper.


Wow. I suck at reading comprehension today. I saw "research paper" in the title and literally reread the original post three times and didn't see the "It needs to be persuasive." *facepalm*

Ok, so disregard everything I said. Lol. I agree with its lbs not miles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Drafty-When it comes to persuading someone to use a piece of equipment (be it helmets or boots), to me it comes across as the same. I don't really see them as moral, but we all have our own opinions.

Genetics could be an interesting one, but you may have to put a bit more work into it.


----------



## frlsgirl

How about a paper on EPSM? Tons of scientific data available.


----------



## AQHSam

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow. I suck at reading comprehension today. I saw "research paper" in the title and literally reread the original post three times and didn't see the "It needs to be persuasive." *facepalm*
> 
> Ok, so disregard everything I said. Lol. I agree with its lbs not miles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did the SAME THING. Research Paper + No Moral Issues. 

Went straight to just the facts ma'am


----------



## Ace80908

I once did a paper on HYPP and the quarter horse industry. Tons of information, and easily can be a persuasive essay (why breeders need to stop breeding for a genetic defect) - great counterpoints - Vital Signs are Good is one of the most successful western pleasure horses to date, huge money earner, million dollar producer - some of her offspring are n/n and in turn producing incredibly successful foals. I had a great time writing it, and got a very good response from my teacher and my class.


----------



## Poseidon

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow. I suck at reading comprehension today. I saw "research paper" in the title and literally reread the original post three times and didn't see the "It needs to be persuasive." *facepalm*
> 
> Ok, so disregard everything I said. Lol. I agree with its lbs not miles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I derped too and miss the entirely "no moral issues" part. 

After seeing that, I was going to suggest HYPP, which Ace just did. There are changes in the works for that, but they are not fully in effect for a few years yet.


----------



## jaydee

What about new research on Cushings disease or Laminitis?


----------



## karliejaye

Back in high school we had a year long research paper to finish with that had to use a technical advisor, and incorporate an international element. I ended up doing a paper on the physiological differences between warmbloods and thoroughbreds and how those difference influence performance at different levels of three day eventing. It got great reviews.

Perhaps something along those lines with whatever sport you fancy? It has plenty of science to back it up (VO2 max rates, muscle differences, conformation tendancies and faults leading to particular lamenesses) and lots of personal choice to debate about without being a moral issue.

Good luck!


----------



## JaneyWaney9

karliejaye said:


> I ended up doing a paper on the physiological differences between warmbloods and thoroughbreds and how those difference influence performance at different levels of three day eventing. It got great reviews.


Dang, that would be really interesting.
I was thinking of finding something about jumping or eventing, since that is eventually my plan after college.


----------

